# Kaufberatung: Tastatur



## OSche (19. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Tastatur, die die folgenden Eigenschaften besitzen sollte:


USB Hub (1 Anschluss reicht)
Spieletauglich (ich hämmer nicht auf die Tasten, aber sollte schon etwas länger halten)
Auch zum Schreiben längerer Texte geeignet
Licht ist ein nice-to-have, kein Muss
Preis ~60 €
Zusätzliche Tasten sind kein Muss
Sie sollte nicht zu laut sein, meine Zimmernachbarn wollen Nachts bestimmt schlafen 
Hab mich schon ein bissl umgeschaut, vor allem bei Logitech und Razer, aber ihr kennt bestimmt auch ein paar geheim Tipps.
Angeschaut hab ich mir schon die g110 von Logitech und eine Razer im Laden, weiß aber nicht mehr welche. Aber seit meine Lachesis (die alte mit 4000 DPI) nur noch am spinnen ist und meine Freunde auch mit ihren Razermäusen Probleme haben, tendiere ich eher zur g110.


----------



## Leckrer (19. August 2012)

Ich denke mal das hier: Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, PL (AGB-00014) - PC Games Hardware Online

Ist so ziemlich das Beste für dein Budget...wozu du den USB Hub brauchsr ist mir schleierhaft 

Wenn du den nicht brauchst, ist die Tastatur auch der Burner, auch der kleine Bruder (X4) Ist sehr gut


----------



## OSche (19. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das hier: Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, PL (AGB-00014) - PC Games Hardware Online
> 
> Ist so ziemlich das Beste für dein Budget...wozu du den USB Hub brauchsr ist mir schleierhaft



Budget ist übrigens nicht fest, kann auch mal bis 75 € gehen, wenn sich der Aufpreis lohnt.

Brauch ist übertrieben, aber alle USB-Anschlüsse am Rechner sind schon belegt, und hab kein Bock hier noch n extra USBHub rumfliegen zu haben .

Hab gehört die X6 hat ein Problem wenn man ctrl + w + r drückt, stimmt das ?


----------



## steve_gorden88 (19. August 2012)

Die x6 würde ich sein lassen, zumal du die kaum kriegst. 

Hol dir eine Mecha, die sind deutlich langlebiger als die normalen rubberdome Tastaturen. 
Zb die steelseries 6gv2


----------



## Westcoast (19. August 2012)

man bekommt für das geld nichts besseres : QPad MK-50 Pro Gaming Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout MX-Red-Schalter,


----------



## gh0st76 (20. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das hier: Microsoft SideWinder X6 Gaming Keyboard, USB, PL (AGB-00014) - PC Games Hardware Online
> 
> Ist so ziemlich das Beste für dein Budget...wozu du den USB Hub brauchsr ist mir schleierhaft
> 
> Wenn du den nicht brauchst, ist die Tastatur auch der Burner, auch der kleine Bruder (X4) Ist sehr gut


 

Wie kann man die X6 empfehlen? Der "kleine" Bruder X4 ist übrigens technisch besser als die X6. Bei der X6 ist nach 2 bis 3 Tasten Schluss. Die X4 kann da einige mehr vertragen. 

Würde aber auch eher eine mechanische Tastatur empfehlen wenn es lange halten soll. Der Anschlag ist beim schreiben und zocken auch besser.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> man bekommt für das geld nichts besseres : QPad MK-50 Pro Gaming Mechanical Keyboard QWERTZ-Layout MX-Red-Schalter,


 
Bei dem Budget ist eindeutig eine mechanische Tastatur zu empfehlen. Ob die Red Switches allerdings empfehlenswert sind, ist von Anwender zu Anwender unterschiedlich.

Ich habe kürzlich auf eine Razer BlackWidow mit Blue Switches gewechselt und frage mich wirklich, warum ich noch nie eine Mechanische hatte. Mir ist aber klar, dass ich nie wieder eine Rubberdome kaufen werde.

@TE, geh doch mal in deinen MediaMarkt oder Saturn und teste ein paar Mechanische Tastaturen. Wenn ich pauschal Switches empfehlen sollte wären das die MX-Brown.


----------



## OSche (20. August 2012)

Naja, einfach in nen Media Markt ist hier am A der Welt nicht so einfach, der nächste ist 40 min mit dem Auto entfernt und dort lagen auch nur Logitechteile rum. Die X4 besitze ich übrigens schon, leider ist die Leertaste sehr laut, sodass sich alle Mitbewohner immer beschweren .

Könnte mir die Steelseries aber mal bestellen, wenn ihr meint dass sie sehr gut ist.
Wie ist die Black Widow von Razer, du sagst du benutzt sie, bist du zufrieden. Wie schon im Startpost erwähnt hab ich leider immer wieder Probleme mit ihren Mäusen.


----------



## Westfale_09 (20. August 2012)

Ich kann dir ein altes Schätzchen empfehlen.Auch wenn man mich dafür  hier sichlich steinigen wird. Die G11 von Logitech. Ist zwar schwer zu bekommen habe diese aber schon 3 Jahre mittlerweile. Schickes Teil und erfüllt seinen Zweck. Die Lautstärke geht noch so gerade eben. Gewöhnt man sich dran. Aber ich kann dir diese empfehlen aus eigener Erfahrung.

Von Razer würde ich grundsätzlich die Finger lassen. Nicht immer die beste Verarbeitung um es mal nett auszudrücken


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

BlackPredator schrieb:


> Wie ist die Black Widow von Razer, du sagst du benutzt sie, bist du zufrieden. Wie schon im Startpost erwähnt hab ich leider immer wieder Probleme mit ihren Mäusen.


 
Jeder Hersteller hat gute und schlechte Serien und Sorten, das ist völlig normal. Die Mäuse von Razer sind größtenteils nicht zu empfehlen, ihre BlackWidow Serie ist aber makellos. Ich bin höchst zufrieden mit ihr, wunderschöne Features, ein schlichter aber hochwertiger Look und die Blue Switches sind einfach unglaublich.

Da du aber großen Wert auf Silence legst würde ich dir nicht zu den Blues raten, da diese ein hörbares Feedback beim Auslösen geben und jede Taste somit laut ist. Wenn du eine mechanische nimmst, dann eine Brown oder Red. Red's sind mir persönlich aber zu weich.


----------



## OSche (20. August 2012)

Ok, kannst du Tastaturen empfehlen, die diese benutzen?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Das wäre eine fantastische Tastatur mit Red Switches. QPAD MK-50 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Red, PS/2 & USB | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst auch versuchen eine Razer BlackWidow Stealth Edition zu bekommen, diese haben MX-Brown.


----------



## OSche (20. August 2012)

Okay, super danke! 
Ich bestell dann mal die QPAD MK-50 , auch wenn sie schon hart am oberen Preislimit liegt


----------



## krolf (20. August 2012)

Also ich habe eine G110 und bin super zufrieden  

Gruß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

krolf schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine G110 und bin super zufrieden



Ich war mit meiner Rubberdome vorher auch höchst zufrieden. Dann war ich im Saturn und habe ausversehen eine mechanische Tastatur begriffelt. Das Resultat war, dass die Rubberdome weg kommt und eine mechanische sofort bestellt wird.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2012)

Also ich muss sagen das ich noch "NIE" einen getroffen habe der von einer Mechanischen zurück auf eine Rubberdome gewechselt ist!
Haste einmal eine Mecha in den Fingern gehabt wars das!
Ist mir mit meiner ehemaligen G15 und meiner jetzigen MK-85 auch so gegangen!


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2012)

> Also ich muss sagen das ich noch "NIE" einen getroffen habe der von einer Mechanischen zurück auf eine Rubberdome gewechselt ist!


 
Glaub mir, es gibt genug.

In den späten 1980ern und in den 1990ern hatten viele eine Model M an ihrem IBM PC im Büro, diese sind dann nach und nach verschwunden bzw. wurden durch billige Rubberdome Tastaturen neuerer Komplett-PCs ersetzt, viele ihrer Nutzer, auch wenn es Vielschreiber waren -und ich kenne da ein paar- haben wohl nie näher darüber nachgedacht und sich eben mehr oder weniger zwangsweise umgewöhnt.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Also ich möchte meine Razer BlackWidow nicht mehr hergeben. Im nächsten Jahr wird sie aber dennoch durch eine hochwertigere Mecha ersetzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Also ich möchte meine Razer BlackWidow nicht mehr hergeben. Im nächsten Jahr wird sie aber dennoch durch eine hochwertigere Mecha ersetzt.


 

Naja sooo schlecht ist die Razer aber auch nicht, sie hat halt noch ein paar rubbers aber sonst finde ich sie wirklich gut.


----------



## zockerlein (20. August 2012)

die Logitech G110 ist auch sehr gut (für mich zumindest) aber du hast eben deinen Heißgeliebten HUB nicht


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Naja sooo schlecht ist die Razer aber auch nicht, sie hat halt noch ein paar rubbers aber sonst finde ich sie wirklich gut.


 
Wo sollen Rubbers sein?

Nächstes Jahr wird sie dann von einer Razer BlackWidow 2014 o.ä. ersetzt, ich hoffe das Design bleibt gleich, nur die Beleuchtung wird wieder blau. In der 2013 Version ist sie grün und grün ist alles andere als angenehm.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2012)

DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Wo sollen Rubbers sein?
> 
> Nächstes Jahr wird sie dann von einer Razer BlackWidow 2014 o.ä. ersetzt, ich hoffe das Design bleibt gleich, nur die Beleuchtung wird wieder blau. In der 2013 Version ist sie grün und grün ist alles andere als angenehm.


 
Ich glaub die ganzen "F" Tasten und noch ein paar andere!


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. August 2012)

Okay ich will auch eine neue Tastatur .... aber vorher muss ich eine Mechanische Testen ich glaube bei MM haben die zu 90% nur Logitech. 
Dazu Frage ich mich ob es bei Mechanischen Tastaturen auch noch Unterschiede beim Tastendruck gibt wie auch bei den Rubberdomes.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Okay ich will auch eine neue Tastatur .... aber vorher muss ich eine Mechanische Testen ich glaube bei MM haben die zu 90% nur Logitech.
> Dazu Frage ich mich ob es bei Mechanischen Tastaturen auch noch Unterschiede beim Tastendruck gibt wie auch bei den Rubberdomes.


 
Ja klar gibt ja verschiedene Schalter/Switsches:

blau, rote, braune und schwarze sind so die gängigsten jede mit einem anderen Tipp gefühl!
Die meisten Gamer schwören auf die roten, wie die MK-50 welche hat, viel Schreiber nutzen gerne die blauen wie bei der MK-80. Ein guter Kompromiss sind die braunen die so eine Art Zwitter zwischen den beiden sind. 
Aber google mal nach Cherry MX switsches da wirst du genau Erklärungen der einzelnen Schalter finde!


----------



## moparcrazy (20. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ich glaub die ganzen "F" Tasten und noch ein paar andere!


 


hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Gamer schwören auf die roten, wie die MK-50 welche hat, viel Schreiber nutzen gerne die blauen wie bei der MK-80. Ein guter Kompromiss sind die braunen die so eine Art Zwitter zwischen den beiden sind.


 
Aua, aua, sofort aufhören. Gefährliches Halbwissen!

Die Tastaturen die Du da meinst sind die Corsair Vengeance K60/K90.

Und bitte, bitte, bitte, zum Thema Switchs nicht den üblichen quatsch nachplappern den man überall liest.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Aua, aua, sofort aufhören. Gefährliches Halbwissen!
> 
> Die Tastaturen die Du da meinst sind die Corsair Vengeance K60/K90.
> 
> Und bitte, bitte, bitte, zum Thema Switchs nicht den üblichen quatsch nachplappern den man überall liest.


 
Jap bei der Tastatur hab ich mich vertan aber bei den Switsches stimmt es im Prinzip, wobei das natürlich jeder anders empfindet. 
Persönlich kenne ich die Roten, Braunen und die Blauen weiß also sehr wohl von was ich rede.
Und gleich beleidigend zu werden ist auch nicht die feine Art, man darf sich doch mal irren oder was verwechseln!


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap bei der Tastatur hab ich mich vertan aber bei den Switsches stimmt es im Prinzip, wobei das natürlich jeder anders empfindet.
> Persönlich kenne ich die Roten, Braunen und die Blauen weiß also sehr wohl von was ich rede.
> Und gleich beleidigend zu werden ist auch nicht die feine Art, man darf sich doch mal irren oder was verwechseln!



Hey vorsicht Hulk, der hat ne coole Tastatur als Avatar, der kennt sich aus... ;0)

Wenn ich das hier lese, glaub ich, ich muss auch ma ein neues Keyboard kaufen. Meine Easy Line Tastatur für 9 € ist jetzt drei Jahre alt und echt im Arsch. Die Füße sind abgebrochen vom Draufhauen, die F-Tasten gehen auch nimmer, bis auf F7, und Strg und ESC ist auch hinüber. 

Ich glaub, ich brauch was Wasserdichtes, wegen Kaffee, Red Bull, Cola und Bier.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. August 2012)

Wenn ich hier Dinge wie folgendes lese 





hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Die meisten Gamer schwören auf die roten,


 Ist das definitiv nachgeplappert!
Das stammt aus der Feder irgendeiner dämlichen Marketingabteilung. Könnte natürlich auch sein das Du "Die meisten Gamer" persönlich kennst und das sie Dir "geschworen" haben das sie die roten am liebsten nutzen...
Und wenn Du Dich durch diese kleine Kritik schon beleidigt und angegriffen fühlst haben wir beide bestimmt noch Spaß miteinander.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (20. August 2012)

Ich bin Gamer und 'schwöre' auf die Blauen. Das Klicken ist einfach Kult.


----------



## Seabound (20. August 2012)

Ich bin Gamer und schwör auf die Easy Line. Da klickt nix!


----------



## moparcrazy (20. August 2012)

Jedem "sein" Switch mit dem er tun mag was auch immer er damit gerne tut.
Das macht die Wahl allerdings leider nicht einfacher.



Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich brauch was Wasserdichtes, wegen Kaffee, Red Bull, Cola und Bier.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie wäre es damit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Oder so etwas?


----------



## Superwip (20. August 2012)

> Ich glaub, ich brauch was Wasserdichtes, wegen Kaffee, Red Bull, Cola und Bier.


 
Von den Mechanischen am besten für solche Belastungen geeignet sind wohl die Unicomps. Sie sind so gebaut, dass die Flüssigkeit bei einem derartigen Unfall an der Elektronik vorbei abfließt und sind auch recht leicht zu reinigen.

Ansonsten kannst du die (jede beliebige) Tastatur auch mit einer hässlichen Schutzfolie überspannen, die aber auch das Tippgefühl beeinträchtigen könnte; wenn dir das Tippgefühl _völlig egal_ ist wäre wohl soetwas ideal: LogiLink Flexible Waterproof Keyboard schwarz, PS/2 & USB, DE (ID0019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Die kannst du im Fall des Falles einfach nehmen, abwaschen und noch in nassem Zustand gleich weiterverwenden.


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2012)

Was mich am meisten nervt, dass meine Tastatur schon immer ne heftige Eingabeverzögerung hat. Wenn ich in der Eingabezeile von Opera/Mozilla tippe, dauert es ca. 4 bis 5 Sekunden, bis der gedrückte Buchstabe erscheint. Hier im Forum ist die Eingabeverzògerung etwas geringer. Ca. 3 Sekunden pro Anschlag. Deswegen bin ich eigentlich nur noch mit dem Smartphone hier unterwegs. Das nervt schon ziemlich. Beim Spielen ist die lahme Tastatur selbstredent natürlich auch nachteilig.

 Jedenfalls hâtte ich dann nach dem Rumgequäle mit meiner aktuellen Tastatur endlich gerne mal was Neues und Gescheits. Immerhin hat die Easy Line  jetzt ca. drei Jahre aufem Buckel. Fúr ein 9 €  Keyboard und hat sich das Teil echt bezahlt gemacht, und den Ruhestand so langsam verdient. 

Im Übrigen benötige ich kein Keyboard mit Drainage. Bei einem hóherwertigen Model würde selbstverständlich aufpassen, dass nix zusifft. Aktuell ist mir das einfach reichlich egal...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2012)

Sorry an die Mods der Doppel Post ist schuld von meinem Browser also bitte FireFox die Punkte geben, Danke!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. August 2012)

> *moparcrazy*


Meinst du vielleicht ich bin auf 12000 Beiträge gekommen weil ich irgendwelchen Leuten was nach Plappere, so wie du es ausdrückst!

Das viele wenn auch nicht alle Gamer auf rote Switsches stehen hab ich genau in diesem Forum bemerkt, da doch einig die QPAD MK-50/80/85 mit roten verwenden und sie äußerst angetan von ihnen sind, besonders in Bezug auf Gaming.

edit: Beleidigung von hulkhardy1 entfernt!


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2012)

> Was mich am meisten nervt, dass meine Tastatur schon immer ne heftige Eingabeverzögerung hat.


 
Das liegt aber sogut wie sicher nicht an der Tastatur sondern am PC. Wahrscheinlich ein seltsames Softwareproblem.  Falls es doch ein Hardwareproblem ist liegt es vermutlich am MB.

Kannst du freilich einfach nachprüfen indem du die Tastatur an einem anderen PC testest.

Und... bist du dir sicher, dass es sich um eine _Eingabe_verzögerung handelt? Könnte es nicht auch eine _Ausgabe_verzögerung sein? In letzterem Fall wäre die Maus natürlich auch betroffen.


----------



## moparcrazy (21. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht ich bin auf 12000 Beiträge gekommen weil ich irgendwelchen Leuten was nach Plappere, so wie du es ausdrückst!
> 
> Das viele wenn auch nicht alle Gamer auf rote Switsches stehen hab ich genau in diesem Forum bemerkt, da doch einig die QPAD MK-50/80/85 mit roten verwenden und sie äußerst angetan von ihnen sind, besonders in Bezug auf Gaming.
> 
> Also hör auf mich hier ständig zu Diffamieren sonst platz mir noch der Kragen!


 Ja wenn man 12000 Beiträge hat hat man natürlich immer recht... Alles was man da sagt ist quasi Gesetz.Ich fühle mich gerade total unwürdig!



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht ich bin auf 12000 Beiträge gekommen weil ich irgendwelchen Leuten was nach Plappere, so wie du es ausdrückst!
> 
> Das viele wenn auch nicht alle Gamer auf rote Switsches stehen hab ich genau in diesem Forum bemerkt, da doch einig die QPAD MK-50/80/85 mit roten verwenden und sie äußerst angetan von ihnen sind, besonders in Bezug auf Gaming.
> 
> edit: Beleidigung von hulkhardy1 entfernt!


Noch mehr 

In welchem Thread hat sich Dir denn die vorliebe der Gamer erschlossen?


----------



## Seabound (21. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt aber sogut wie sicher nicht an der Tastatur sondern am PC. Wahrscheinlich ein seltsames Softwareproblem.  Falls es doch ein Hardwareproblem ist liegt es vermutlich am MB.
> 
> Kannst du freilich einfach nachprüfen indem du die Tastatur an einem anderen PC



Scheint doch das Keyboard zu sein. Das träge Ansprechverhalten hat das Ding auch schon bei meinem alten PC an den Tag gelegt. Die oben genannten 3 -4 Sekunden waren vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber ein "Inputlag" ist deutlich spürbar. Es muss endlich was Neues her...

Maus ist übrigens alles cool!


----------

